# 2nd Cycle Log - Road to 3x bodyweight Dead



## RedLang (Jul 20, 2013)

After some time off i have got my 2nd cycle underway. Started Thursday 18th July.

Weeks 1-26 625mg Test Enanthate 
Weeks 1-26 400mg Nandrolone Undecanoate
Weeks 1-4 100mg Test Propionate EOD

May add Dbol at the end. I will see how this goes.

12.5mg Exemestane EOD.
Have Caber on hand for issues with prolactin.

*Stats*
Age: 26
Height: 170cm
Weight: 72kg - 158lbs

1RM
Deadlift: 418lb
Bench: 220lb
Squat: 363lb

*Goals*
To PR the above 3
Weight - 170-180lbs

1RM
Deadlift - 480lb
Bench - 260lb
Squat - 396lb

Currently on a deficit at 3000kcal a day (losing 500-700g). Will slowly start turning this around over next 6 weeks, into a surplus. Last cycle i was gaining around 600-700g@5200kcal. I will use this as a guide. 

Bloodwork was done Thursday morning. Will do bloods mid cycle at week 8-12 or so and then 18-20.

PCT. Easy as. 150mg Testosterone and AI. 

RL


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 20, 2013)

RL....
that looks like a solid cycle.  I request that you log this and atleast update us once a week with posts on progress.  I myself dont expect you to get progress every day.  but let us know how your doing while on cycle


----------



## Jada (Jul 21, 2013)

Thats a very long cycle, lookin forward to ur log.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jul 21, 2013)

Are you on trt? Over 5 months on then cruise?


----------



## RedLang (Jul 21, 2013)

6 months. And yes im already on TRT mate, will return back to trt once done.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 21, 2013)

In for training updates. Good luck, Mate!


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 21, 2013)

Get it in brother


----------



## R1rider (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks solid RL, enjoy the ride.


----------



## Dtownry (Jul 22, 2013)

Kick some ass brother.  I will check in on ya.


----------



## Georgia (Jul 22, 2013)

That's some serious weight for 158 pounds. Killing it bro


----------



## RedLang (Jul 26, 2013)

*Saturday - Arms
*
DB Curls - Superset
30@12lb
30@22lb x3

Barbell Curls
20@44lb
15@55lb x3

Concentration Curls - Superset
15@12lb
15@18lb x3

Cable Curls
15@88lb x3
7@88lb 
8@66lb

Tricep Cables - Superset
20@66lb
12@110lb x3

Behind Head Tricep dumbbell
12@50lb
15@50lb x3

Barbell Skullcrushers - Superset
15@55lb x3

Dumbbell Kickbacks
15@11
15@16lb x2



Monday - Chest
Chest really is my Achilles heel. I have been trying to build a mind muscle connection as i dont feel the chest like i do with every other part i workout. Trying to focus on muscle contraction more than weight at this point.


Bench
20@44lb
15@88lb
12@132lb x5
15@88lb

Dumbbell Flyes
15@12lb
15@17lb
15@18lb x3

Cable Flyes
25@12lb
15@22lb
15@33lb
20@22lb

Dumbbell Press
15@33lb
12@44lb x3

Smith Incline Bench
15@44lb
15@88lb
12@110lb x2

Chest cable machine
25@66lbs x3 Trying to really focus chest here


----------



## RedLang (Jul 26, 2013)

*Tuesday - Legs*
Squats

12@44lbs
12@132lbs
8@176lbs
5@220lbs
2@264lbs
5@308lb x3
3@352lbs

Leg Extension Drop Set
10@176lbs, 10@88lbs, 10@44lbs
10@198lbs, 10@99lbs, 10@55lbs
10@220lbs, 10@110lbs, 10@55lbs

Weighted Lunges Superset
16@99lbs
18@99lbs x2

Hack Squat
15@88lbs x3

Front Squat
12@132lbs
6@176lbs x2

*Wednesday - Shoulders*
Military Smith Machine - Superset
25@44lbs
15@88lbs
12@110lbs
12@121lbs
12@132lbs

Arnold Press - Slow and concentrated
15@17lbs
12@ 22lbs x4

Push Press - Giant Set
12@88lbs x4

Lateral Raises
12@17lbs x4

Military barbell
15@44lbs

Cable Rear Delts
15@11lbs
15@22lbs x4

Dumbbell Rear flyes
15@ 12lbs x4

Abs - Giant

Side Bends
15@55lbs x3

Ball Crunches
20 x3

Russian Twists

12@33lbs x3


----------



## RedLang (Jul 26, 2013)

*Today - Friday - Back and Hamstrings
*
Deadlifts
15@44lbs
12@88lbs
8@132lbs
6@176lbs
4@220lbs
3@264lbs
2@308lbs
5@352lbs
4@352lbs
8@308lbs

Rack Pulls
10@396lbs
7@440lbs
1@484lbs
5@440lbs

Stiff Leg Deadlift - deficiet - Superset
15@132lbs
12@176lbs x2

Dumbbell Stiff leg
20@ 27.5lbs x3

Hamcurls Dropset
40@110lbs, 40@55lbs
40@110lbs, 40@66lbs


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 26, 2013)

Redlang, I am in for this log, I'm liking that cycle set up!


----------



## R1rider (Jul 26, 2013)

Some solid workouts RL


----------



## RedLang (Aug 13, 2013)

Ok quick run-down. I hate pinning Prop EOD. It sucks.

2 weeks in noticed acne and slight strength increase. 

Have been working on deficit deads (2 1/2 inches) and rack pulls to build up my deadlifts. Also hoping this will help me out of the hole in squats.

Overview of main days.

Tuesday - 6th August
Squats
15@44
12@132
8@176
1@220
1@264
1@308
1@352 x5

Weighted Lunges
18@100
18@110 x2

Leg Extensions dropset then Superset Hack Squats
10@220, 10@110, 10@55 x3

Hack squat
15@88 x3 (constant pressure on legs)

Front Squats
8@176 x3

Friday 9th August
Deadlift Deficit (2 1/2 inches)

12@44
8@132
8@176
2@220
1@264
3@308 x3
8@242 with tension on hammies the whole time

Rack Pulls - Inch below Knee
10@308
12@308 x2

6@418 @Knee

Hamstring Curls dropset
40@132 - 40@66
40@132 - 40@88 x2

Dumbbell Straight Leg
12@66 (each arm)
12@72 x2

Monday 12th August
Chest - Still focusing on mind muscle here. Chest is becoming a much better workout now that i am focusing on squeezing the muscle. Im sure in no time this will pick up.
Flat Bench
20@44
20@88
12@132 x2
10@154
5@176
20@88

DB Flyes
15@16.5
12@27.5 x3
20@ 22

Cable FLyes
25@22
15@44 x2
20@33 x2

DB Press
15@33
8@44, 4@44
8@44, 4@44
12@44 x2 (Not sure why i could get these out. Maybe increased rest time?)



Tuesday 13th August
Squats
15@44
12@132
5@176
3@220
2@264
1@319
5@319 x3 (I noticed i have powered out of the hole here. Definitely felt better)

Weighted Lunges
18@100
18@110 x2

Leg Extensions dropset then Superset Hack Squats
12@220, 12@110, 12@55 x2
10@220, 10@110, 10@55

Hack squat
15@88 x3 (constant pressure on legs)

Front Squat
12@132 x2
16@132


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 13, 2013)

Red can you explain the training strategy you're using to get a 3x BW dead?


----------



## SAD (Aug 13, 2013)

Are you powerlifting, or bodybuilding, or powerbuilding, or something else?  I can't figure it out.  Best of luck either way.


----------



## RedLang (Aug 13, 2013)

Well atm on the main exercises I have been doing 531. Its seems to be increasing slowly still as i am still at calorie deficit. I wa aiming to hit 210-220kg dead hopefully by march next year. On assistance execises i have been attempting higher reps.

On my bench i have been attempting to just get more focused on form. Even though its lighter, its a muscle that has been annoying me.

Im always trying to look for better ways to train. If you have any suggestions at what you think im doing wrong or could change, that would be excellent. 

These processes do take a while to see what works and what doesnt.


----------



## RedLang (Sep 10, 2013)

Last friday i hit 5@352 deficit deadlifts (1 1/2"). Yesterday i managed 3@198 bench which felt great. Im really moving forward in my bench which is great. 

Thought id upload a video of my training today session with wraps. This is my 3rd set of 374 for 3 reps. This is sitting at 153lbs.


----------



## RedLang (Sep 11, 2013)

Bloods back. At end of 4th week and end of 100mg prop EOD, total test 7377mg/dl.
Hdl/ldl little out but everything else good.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 11, 2013)

Get more vids posted of your lifts... i could pick that squat apart pretty good if you're interested. Your technique is falling apart with that weight. 

Also - 5/3/1 may not be the best way for you to get to a 3x bodyweight anything. You will need something a little more dramatic.


----------



## RedLang (Sep 11, 2013)

Yeah no problems POB. Will try a better angle also.
Am trying to focus on form a lot and would love for someone to look at let me know where I'm going wrong.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 11, 2013)

RedLang said:


> Yeah no problems POB. Will try a better angle also.
> Am trying to focus on form a lot and would love for someone to look at let me know where I'm going wrong.



Ok, well lets start with your squat. IMO the squat when done well will improve all lifts. It creates a mental toughness that no other lift brings.

When you get under the bar, watch the video. your upper back isn't tight. This is evidence by a rounding of the upper back.  A good accessory to build strength there is shrugs, but done seated and leaned forward slightly. 

Hold the bar slightly lower on the back. 

You unrack with confidence. That is perfect.

but, then you walk it out and took 5 or 6 steps to get your feet right. Step back, Once with each foot, then step out to width. This saves energy.

Arch your back.  This will put you in optimal position to push weight. Your third rep was a disaster because of this. The spotter had to support you at the chest to make up for your lack of arch here. 

Air - you took in a breath but it wasn't large enough and didn't fill the belly. It went into your chest. Take your breath in thru the nose and it will fill the belly more naturally. You hold that air for all three reps if possible.  Work up to that. Don't pass out lol... Use that air to push against the belt. 

Your upper back isn't tight as you begin the squat. It gets worse as you come back up. Evidenced by the elbow flaring behind you. Jam those suckers in. Keep the elbows as close to under the bar as possible. 

Your first move was to kick your ass out. This loads the hamstrings and causes the knees to shoot forward. squatting is all about the hips. Your feet should be "spreading the floor."  Stand on a bath mat in your squat stance. Then try to slide your feet apart.  The weight should be on the heels and sides of your feet with pressure against the side of your shoe. You'll feel the area around your ventro glute tighten like concrete. When you feel this and the weight is distributed correct then you're ready to begin the squat.

Begin the squat by pushing your knees out. You need to open the hips to make room for your body to sink to depth. You were waaaay above parallel on these because you aren't opening the hips up. This is the difference between a leg press and a squat (not the only difference but a big one). 

Squeeze your glutes. The whole time. Your glutes are where the action is. 

Watch this series of vids http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ME8gEN54Ao


----------

